

Why I hate Investors - fling
http://sixsites.com/posts/why-i-hate-investors/

======
lsc
heh. the last bit (where he asks for investors) was priceless. Personally, I'm
also pretty leery of investors. I've turned a few down myself. Really, when
you take on an investor, you are taking on another partner. you don't want to
accept just anyone.

